# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  ebook về các lệnh DOS trong window

## vomaiduyphuong

Ebooks này được xây dựng dựa theo bản Help trong Windows 2000 giúp các bạn tham khảo cách sử dụng một số lệnh DOS thông dụng và tiện lợi trong Windows 2000 được phân loại theo từng nhóm chức năng trong mục Content, sắp xếp theo vần trong Index của ebook này.

Đối với mỗi lệnh bạn sẽ có hướng dẫn, giải thích chi tiết, cụ thể kèm theo ví dụ bằng hình ảnh được chụp trực tiếp từ cửa sổ lệnh. 

Lệnh DOS trong windows có thể giúp bạn hiển thị các thông tin của hệ thống, thực hiện các thao tác cơ bản với tập tin, thư mục, thực hiện các thiết lập cho cho hệ thống …vv.. rất hữu hiệu. 

Một số lệnh DOS trong Windows có thể gõ trực tiếp vào cửa sổ Run. Khi đó bạn có kết quả nhanh hơn, tiện lợi hơn dùng giao diện của Windows

Lệnh DOS trong Windows là một công cụ hữu hiệu nếu bạn là một quản trị mạng,hacker. Với rất nhiều lệnh phục vụ cho mạng mà đôi khi một số thao tác chỉ có thể thực hiện với lệnh DOS và không có giao diện của HĐH Windows.
code :

[DOWNLOAD]http://www.DienDanTinHoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=35[/DOWNLOAD]

----------


## duthu94

sao tôi ko dow dược vậy !

----------


## mphana

down the nao avy ban

----------


## loveUnature

Thank bác nhé em đang cần

----------


## hongnga1706

Các bạn chỉ cách down đi, mình chưa rành về mấy cái trang web này lắm

----------


## bell.lina

Cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ kiến thức đến mọi người.....

----------


## tuylasg

[/IMG]
may em bi loi nay. khi em vao internet van tot, khi em ping vao truc tiep vao Run thi van tot nhung khi em vao CMD sau em ping hay ipconfig thi no bao loi(nhu hinh tren)

----------


## Xitrum76

được roài, đợi tí mới vào được [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vietnamtui12

ai biết dùng mấy lệnh đó thì chỉ em với,em kô biết dùn thế nào nữa[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]thanks

----------


## dunghoang

Bạn cứ down về rồi đọc,ngâm cứu là biết ngay thôi

----------


## TranElly

uh.mình đọc rồi mà vẫn kô hiểu lăm,ai biết thì có thể giúp mình kô.thanks

----------


## dungtsbd

sao bây giờ download tài liệu lại lằng nhằng thế nhỉ ? cchán

----------


## mewevn

ủa sao tôi không load được vậy

----------


## hoangdatst

hix sao minh không download được nhỉ

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

của các bạn dây.ebook ve tát ca cac cau lenh trong dos

----------


## danlongthanh

dow ở đâu bạn.............................................  .....

----------


## conggameviet

Các bạn down tại đây nhá

----------


## seoganhat

Phiền Bác chuyển Qua MF đi Nào

----------


## mrkhanh789

em hiện đang rất cần nó nhưng thấy down sao khó khăn thế anh ơi 
có thể đơn giản hơn không
chỉ là file text thôi mà

----------


## matngoc2015

chẳng thấy link down là sao nhỉ???

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

bấm vào đâu để down vậy trời.
Hjx. Click đủ chỗ mà không down đc. HuHu

----------


## canhosaigon

> Ebooks này được xây dựng dựa theo bản Help trong Windows 2000 giúp các bạn tham khảo cách sử dụng một số lệnh DOS thông dụng và tiện lợi trong Windows 2000 được phân loại theo từng nhóm chức năng trong mục Content, sắp xếp theo vần trong Index của ebook này.
> 
> Đối với mỗi lệnh bạn sẽ có hướng dẫn, giải thích chi tiết, cụ thể kèm theo ví dụ bằng hình ảnh được chụp trực tiếp từ cửa sổ lệnh. 
> 
> Lệnh DOS trong windows có thể giúp bạn hiển thị các thông tin của hệ thống, thực hiện các thao tác cơ bản với tập tin, thư mục, thực hiện các thiết lập cho cho hệ thống …vv.. rất hữu hiệu. 
> 
> Một số lệnh DOS trong Windows có thể gõ trực tiếp vào cửa sổ Run. Khi đó bạn có kết quả nhanh hơn, tiện lợi hơn dùng giao diện của Windows
> 
> Lệnh DOS trong Windows là một công cụ hữu hiệu nếu bạn là một quản trị mạng,hacker. Với rất nhiều lệnh phục vụ cho mạng mà đôi khi một số thao tác chỉ có thể thực hiện với lệnh DOS và không có giao diện của HĐH Windows.
> ...


Hướng dẫn em download với các bác ơi, em đang cần. Giúp em nha cảm ơn các bác trước!!!!
dondonitt
Trân Trọng!!!!

----------


## dinhduongchobe

bực mình bài này lâu quá rồi hay sao ma xóa mất cả link, nản!

----------


## duonglongtrong

bác kia ơi. cái link dấu đâu rồi. sao ko có link dow z?

----------

